

Peer Review: Bohannon study has severe flaws itself - nkurz
http://gunther-eysenbach.blogspot.ca/2013/10/unscientific-spoof-paper-accepted-by.html

======
PaulHoule
The real issue is that the image science has of itself is completely wrong.

For instance, all of the talk about the "scientific method" and
"reproducibility" means very little, because few scientific results are ever
reproduced. It's no secret that the median scientific paper is wrong.

If you look at the history of general relativity you can see pretty clearly
how scientists are stumbling in the dark.

Great minds including Einstein, Rosen and Feynmann couldn't make up their
collective minds as to if gravity waves were real into the 1970s.

Then in the 1970s a generation of physicists spun an elaborate theory of the
semiclassical black hole that never made sense, because it introduced an
"information paradox".

When you solve for the shape of space-time near a black hole you get a
singularity at the event horizon as clear as day. For years you'd take an
intro physics class and somebody much older than you with tenure would then do
a sketchy coordinate transformation that made the singularity go away at the
event horizon letting you see a different one inside.

Quantum mechanics (semiclassical or exact) clearly states that the interesting
stuff at a black hole happens at the event horizon which is an information
rich object. That coordinate transformation voids the warrantee on the space-
time continuum and as a result the whole picture of classical black hole
interiors has been wrong for decades.

------
smoyer
My assumption is that everything I read is either wrong, has a bias or both.
You have to filter truth out of the world's uncertainty, but it's better to
leave questions in your mind than to blindly follow a falsehood.

